# Santa Cruz Ride Saturday



## PlasticNerd (Jun 26, 2022)

Had a fun day with a few great friends in a last minute get together ride. We started at my shop and rode to the Santa Cruz Beach Boardwalk for a couple pics then on to the Santa Cruz Wharf for the annual Woodies on the Wharf car show! After that we ride up Bay St to Mission St BBQ  where my son is Pitmaster , and had great BBQ and beers. Then off to West Cliff Dr for a cruise along the coast to the Abbott Lighthouse and Surfing Museum! A couple more scenic stops then back to my shop. We will plan a big group ride in Santa Cruz soon, keep your eye open for it! Thanks to @slick @Fonseca927 @mr.cycleplane for coming over short notice!


----------



## Fonseca927 (Jun 26, 2022)

I spy @PlasticNerd


----------



## slick (Jun 26, 2022)

It was a fantastic day to say the least. Great ride, perfect weather much cooler than the 110 degrees it's been here, and a great bunch of friends hanging out. Thanks for hosting @PlasticNerd it was a blast! The all original 1951 Ford in beige was my favorite of the show. U touched original from the original owner and still owned by the son. The son brought it to the show with both parents there as well. Great family history.


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Jun 26, 2022)

what a great show. I was planning to go and bring something vintage to ride around after but plans changed. probably would have run into you guys.


----------



## Hobo Bill (Jun 27, 2022)

The board walk brings back memories   in 1957 when there was a board walk ..my older brother thru me the pacific in front of the fun house ...one way to learn how swim ... lived on Ocean st ,, ?    thanks for the pix


----------



## BLWNMNY (Jul 3, 2022)

Look’s like fun… I was just there a few weeks ago at the Capitola Car show which we attend every year with the car club. It looks like his shop is right by “Tramonti”, great Italian food.


----------

